

Delicious Firefox 4.0 Extension (Beta) is Ready!  - cygwin98
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/delicious-extension/

======
ramynassar
Woo hoo! Now we need an equally awesome Chrome plugin for delicious

